# Longbows, atlatls, and flint-knapping



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Yesterday I went to a knap-in, or a gathering of folks who make arrowheads and other Native American articles in the traditional way. I learned a lot about making Cherokee blowguns, atlatls, and longbows. I learned about how to fire clay pots in the campfire, and some better methods of producing buckskin from my deer hides. The guys who knap the blades and points from flint were amazing! I have been a collector of artifacts for years, and have a degree in archaeology but it was tough to tell what was reproduction or what was authentic.
I bought a nice hickory longbow for backyard shooting and as a demo for my history students. It is a 55 lb. draw, and if I get skilled enough with it I may try it on deer. Now I'll have to try my hand at making a bow for myself.
The weather was absolutely beautiful....a splendid Tennessee fall day. The bonus was when Tennessee beat Bama in football


----------



## tuvold (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey,

Had fun, learned something, bought something, found a new addiction and the weather was nice. It doesn't get any better than that.  

My 2 coppers,

tuvold


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wildbill...wow..what city did this take place at.that sounds like fun would have liked to have come and seen that.all the ones i see advertised are so far away from me.bristol is about 90 miles away for me...if the people that play the survivor game on tv knew what a atlatl was they could kill those sharks with a bolt/arrow with a barb and string and pull them in.one day i want to make a bow also...later...barry


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Yep, your hooked now! I went to one of those here in Oklahoma and got hooked. Although so far I have only made my own longbow. Haven't yet learned to knap arrowheads yet. A couple of years ago Ed Norman sent me some good rocks to flintknap with, and they are still sitting in the box. I sent him some flint, so he can learn to do some knapping. Haven't hered from him on well advanced he is now. 

I have also learned to tan my own buckskins and am having fun making knife sheaths and gun scabbords with them. Also, made one shirt but haven't killed enough deer to make pants or moccasins yet.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

r.h. in okla. said:


> A couple of years ago Ed Norman sent me some good rocks to flintknap with, and they are still sitting in the box. I sent him some flint, so he can learn to do some knapping. Haven't hered from him on well advanced he is now.


You mean all that hard earned obsidian is still in the box? At least the flint you sent me is... still in the box.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

This event was just south of Knoxville, Tennessee. It was the seventh annual, so next year I presume they will be back. There are web sites and organizations on the web where one can get more info on events in your area.


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

They have them in MO sometimes, I was wanting to go to one two years ago but school got in the way.I will definitely try to go in the future.


----------



## huntress4203 (Feb 21, 2006)

I would love something like this. Is there a way to find out if there are any local to me?

Glo


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Check the web. Look for flint knapping, atlatl organizations, etc. Good luck!


----------

